# 65 years ago.... gen. Sikorski died



## v2 (Jul 4, 2008)

In June 1943, General Władysław Sikorski, the polish wartime leader, went to the Middle East to inspect the Polish units. On *4 July*, during his return trip, his plane crashed over the Straits of Gibraltar a few minutes after take-off. His daughter Zofia, Chief of Staff General Klimecki, an English liaison officer and all the other passengers on board died with him. Only the Czech pilot survived the crash. 

General Sikorski was buried in the Polish pilots' cemetery in Newark, Great Britain. On 17 September 1993, his ashes were brought to Poland and laid to rest in Wawel Cathedral, the burial place for the most distinguished men and women of Poland.



imore: Sikorski: was it murder? - Times Online


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 5, 2008)

Another one of those mysteries we will probably never know the answer to. Amelia Earhart, John F. Kennedy, and Gen. Sikorski.


----------

